# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Reactor + DIY co2 + eden316

## firethorn

Recently I did this for my 3ft tank..

How come the reactor looks like it isn't working? the bubbles never reach below the first ball.. and at first, all the balls were spinning.. but then the bottom one began to slow down, then second bottom one, and so on..

how come ah?

video here:
YouTube - UP Internal Reactor + DIY co2 + eden316

----------


## AquaObsession

It is working.

----------


## firethorn

seriously?

but how come i never see it being diffused into tiny bubles and cut up here and there and etc..?

----------


## maverick

its because all your C02 has been dissolved into the water already. i used to have the same problem with the bottom balls not spinning so i took out 2 balls and left balls to spin and dissolve the C02. you could use 3balls if you liked.it doesnt matter.

----------


## firethorn

WOW...

that means a reactor is way way better than a bell man...

My bell up till now still the same height of gas lor.. lol.

Cool!!

Thanks..  :Very Happy:

----------

